# removal of Rhino rocket



## jek521 (Jun 13, 2013)

Another provider placed a Rhino rocket to control nosebleed & my provider is removing it.  Would this code to CPT 30300?

Thank you!
Jen


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 13, 2013)

We remove them in the office and bill an E/M? is this being done in the OR?


----------



## jek521 (Jun 14, 2013)

No, it's being done in an outpatient clinic.


----------

